# Has anyone upgraded their speakers?



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

Looking to upgrade my speakers in the car to give better sound quality. I only have the standard sound system which is extremely basic and to be honest since I bought a second car which has Harmon Kardon, everytime I go back in the TT it sounds awful!

Looking for alot more bass and better speaker quality.

Has anyone upgraded to anything better? Either Audis B&O or an aftermarket system?

How easy is it to do?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I read on US forum that somebody found the Focal speakers sharing the same size of OEM ones, just different terminals (but easy to modify), however, for a deeper bass, the only solution I think is to add a sub-woofer. I saw that somebody put it on the bottom of seat, other in the boot, in the spare wheel area


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

There are literally _dozens_ of threads on this including a photo one I made about how to add a sub to the B+O


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ohhhh yes, now I remember, you are the one who wrote one of the write up I am talking about!


----------



## Danbtt (Jan 18, 2021)

My 2020 TTS has the 155watt Audi Sound System. I added the MA Audio MA.6901 600 watt sub under the seat. The sub drives the bass only and it makes a huge difference. £230 fitted. I'm more than happy.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm currently in the process of upgrading the "Audi Sound System" (I think that's what it's called - 9 speakers anyway) and have (so far) replaced the standard speakers with Focal Access AS165 versions.

Now if you're after a "plug and play" solution, these aren't it lol. I've had to make speaker rings for the rear woofers and had to modify the tweeter casings on the aftermarket speakers to fit. However the front woofers were an easy fit.

If it's just bass you're after, I'd just fit an aftermarket subwoofer as said above. There's currently really not much more bass out of these speakers than the OEM ones. I'm going to add a subwoofer and amp as well.

They do sound a lot clearer than the OEM speakers though.


----------



## Neeley1 (Feb 28, 2015)

You'd be better off amping the existing speakers rather than buying new ones.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Neeley1 said:


> You'd be better off amping the existing speakers rather than buying new ones.


All you will end up doing there is introducing a mismatch between the speakers and amplifier. To get more bass (as the OP states) best bet is an additional amp and subwoofer (or under seat all in one unit). If he also wants better sound, minimum is replace the speakers and for an even better increase in quality, amplify these new speakers.

Having just removed my OEM speakers, they are VERY poor quality and I wouldn't want to put any more power through them than the stock head unit provides.


----------

